# Chapin Backpack sprayer $49 @ WalMart!



## Eric (Aug 15, 2017)

I read some discussion on the 20V Chapin backpack sprayer on sale at WalMart, and now I can't find it! Went to pick one up today and it rang up for $49! Just giving people a heads up to check their local WalMarts!!


----------



## Jameshtx (Jul 28, 2019)

You saying it ranged up for $49 when the price tag shows higher price?


----------



## Lawnguyland (Apr 25, 2018)

I saw one left on clearance at Walmart in NJ with a listed price of $49. I think they're marked down at some locations for the end of the season.


----------



## Eric (Aug 15, 2017)

Jameshtx said:


> You saying it ranged up for $49 when the price tag shows higher price?


Yes originally $100, tag said $74 on clearance, but rang up for $49!


----------



## CenlaLowell (Apr 21, 2017)

Them Chapin sprayers ain't worth a damn if Walmart discounting them by that much.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

They are worth it. I think the reason they are $50 is because Chapin is moving to the 24V battery. Walmart just doesn't want to carry the intventory. They reduce the voltage internally, so there is no real difference in how it works.


----------



## massgrass (Aug 17, 2017)

For anyone who wants to check local inventory:

https://brickseek.com/walmart-inventory-checker?sku=368665606


----------



## Liledgy (Aug 21, 2018)

Eric, thank you for posting this! I picked up two 20 volt Chapins today (one for a friend). I sprayed 4 gallons of 2,4-d thru it. Besides having to take the wand off of he handle and spray water back thru the hose into the pump (thank you youtube) to prime, it worked well. The wand and tip (nozzle) isn't as nice as my sprayers plus 2 gallon sprayer, but I'm sure people here have upgraded it so it sprays a wider path.


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

$35 near me and a few for $49 a little farther away. That's with the brickseek app which hasn't worked well for me in the past. Either inventory off or price wrong.


----------



## Trippel24 (Jul 9, 2018)

pennstater2005 said:


> $35 near me and a few for $49 a little farther away. That's with the brickseek app which hasn't worked well for me in the past. Either inventory off or price wrong.


I called the store that showed $49 and she said none of the stores carry this in stores and the online price is $98.48. Did anyone actually get it for $49?


----------



## Liledgy (Aug 21, 2018)

Yes, I picked them up for $49.00, the tag in the store said $50.00.


----------



## Trippel24 (Jul 9, 2018)

Liledgy said:


> Yes, I picked them up for $49.00, the tag in the store said $50.00.


ok thanks, I will go look because she didn't give me an answer quickly.


----------



## Jameshtx (Jul 28, 2019)

Liledgy said:


> Eric, thank you for posting this! I picked up two 20 volt Chapins today (one for a friend). I sprayed 4 gallons of 2,4-d thru it. Besides having to take the wand off of he handle and spray water back thru the hose into the pump (thank you youtube) to prime, it worked well. The wand and tip (nozzle) isn't as nice as my sprayers plus 2 gallon sprayer, but I'm sure people here have upgraded it so it sprays a wider path.


link to youtube video please


----------



## Robpin (Jul 4, 2018)

Thanks, I'm so glad i waited to buy this. I was almost ready to buy one this spring but couldn't justify spending over 100 bucks. I was able to get 2 today for $49, one for me one for a friend.


----------



## NJ-lawn (Jun 25, 2018)

Robpin said:


> Thanks, I'm so glad i waited to buy this. I was almost ready to buy one this spring but couldn't justify spending over 100 bucks. I was able to get 2 today for $49, one for me one for a friend.


Good for you.... I plan on going tomorrow to pick one up for $49. For that price I'll have a spare


----------



## krusej23 (May 8, 2018)

Went and snatched this thing up at Walmart. $49 is correct and it was labeled that way at my store.


----------



## ktgrok (May 25, 2019)

How heavy are the battery ones compared to a hand pump backpack? Battery sounds nice but not if it adds a bunch of weight.


----------



## Liledgy (Aug 21, 2018)

Jameshtx, the "YouTube" video shows how to prime the pump. You have to spray water backwards up the wand of the sprayer. It's pretty easy and takes a minute or two.


----------



## mribbens (Jul 13, 2018)

Liledgy said:


> Jameshtx, the "YouTube" video shows how to prime the pump. You have to spray water backwards up the wand of the sprayer. It's pretty easy and takes a minute or two.


I just got this sprayer for $49, can you post the you tube link for priming the pump?


----------



## StarRaider (Jun 29, 2019)

ktgrok said:


> How heavy are the battery ones compared to a hand pump backpack? Battery sounds nice but not if it adds a bunch of weight.


The battery weighs maybe a pound at the most. I could not really tell much of a difference between the hand pump (3.3 gal) and the 20V (4 gal) when they were empty.


----------



## NJ-lawn (Jun 25, 2018)

This Walmart has two on the shelf for $49. Hamilton Marketplace in central NJ near Trenton


----------



## ericgautier (Apr 22, 2017)

pennstater2005 said:


> $35 near me and a few for $49 a little farther away. That's with the brickseek app which hasn't worked well for me in the past. Either inventory off or price wrong.


My experience with brickseek is if item shows "limited stock" that store does not have any left. But if item shows "in stock" and at least a quantity of 2, they still have it. I have gotten a few items at the lower price.


----------



## Liledgy (Aug 21, 2018)

https://youtu.be/OqfAhchc7PE
Here is the link for priming pump.


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

Contemplated getting this for the last two days. Ultimately, I think I want the Ryobi. Price sure is hard to pass up though. Plus, I get the battery of which I already have some other Ryobi 18v tools so it's an extra for me.


----------



## mribbens (Jul 13, 2018)

Thank you @Liledgy


----------



## Jameshtx (Jul 28, 2019)

Liledgy said:


> Jameshtx, the "YouTube" video shows how to prime the pump. You have to spray water backwards up the wand of the sprayer. It's pretty easy and takes a minute or two.


Thanks!


----------



## chadh (Aug 8, 2019)

picked mine up today. Marked as 74 on the shelf. Rang up to 49. Now I need to get rid of my month old manual backpack sprayer


----------



## Jameshtx (Jul 28, 2019)

chadh said:


> picked mine up today. Marked as 74 on the shelf. Rang up to 49. Now I need to get rid of my month old manual backpack sprayer


I would keep it as a backup


----------



## ktgrok (May 25, 2019)

StarRaider said:


> ktgrok said:
> 
> 
> > How heavy are the battery ones compared to a hand pump backpack? Battery sounds nice but not if it adds a bunch of weight.
> ...


Thank you, I'll be at Walmart tomorrow and will take a look to see if they have one.


----------



## Greendoc (Mar 24, 2018)

ktgrok said:


> How heavy are the battery ones compared to a hand pump backpack? Battery sounds nice but not if it adds a bunch of weight.


Hand pumped backpacks are not fun. Every time you push down on the handle, that adds force exerted on the straps. Besides that, it can be a real work out pumping often enough to maintain pressure for broadcast spraying a lawn.

I use an engine driven backpack for spraying. Yes, it is about 80 or so lbs full. However, the 7 gallon tank is empty in 10 minutes or less. In that 10 minutes, I have covered 5000 sq ft.


----------



## Liledgy (Aug 21, 2018)

Just bought two more! Lol


----------



## krusej23 (May 8, 2018)

I bought mine and was testing it out tonight. I put a teejet nozzle on it that I've used with my fieldking manual backpack sprayer. It has a little kick to it when it kicks on and I ran 1 gallon of water through it in 3 minutes. Is that normal to have that much kick and pressure? I put a video below to show the kick and pressure. This is my first battery powered sprayer which I have needed for my 12k yard.
https://youtu.be/SJ3iosVb9vQ


----------



## rs178028 (May 12, 2019)

I found a store nearby that had 3 in stock. I bought one and filled it with a gallon of water. As soon as I switched the pump on it leaked water. Junk. Too good to be true, a battery powered sprayer for $50.


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

rs178028 said:


> I found a store nearby that had 3 in stock. I bought one and filled it with a gallon of water. As soon as I switched the pump on it leaked water. Junk. Too good to be true, a battery powered sprayer for $50.


Quality control seems to be an issue. Ultimately why I stayed away.


----------



## ericgautier (Apr 22, 2017)

rs178028 said:


> I found a store nearby that had 3 in stock. I bought one and filled it with a gallon of water. As soon as I switched the pump on it leaked water. Junk. Too good to be true, a battery powered sprayer for $50.


Call and get it replaced under Warranty?

I've had mine for over 3 years without any issues. GL.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

ericgautier said:


> ...I've had mine for over 3 years without any issues. GL.


I got a good one too. Hate to see the issues folks are having.


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

I wonder if something changed in the design? Or source of parts? One expects something to work out of the box not be on the phone with customer service right away.


----------



## rs178028 (May 12, 2019)

ericgautier said:


> rs178028 said:
> 
> 
> > I found a store nearby that had 3 in stock. I bought one and filled it with a gallon of water. As soon as I switched the pump on it leaked water. Junk. Too good to be true, a battery powered sprayer for $50.
> ...


I already took it back to Walmart.


----------



## rs178028 (May 12, 2019)

pennstater2005 said:


> I wonder if something changed in the design? Or source of parts? One expects something to work out of the box not be on the phone with customer service right away.


Poor pump quality. I made sure the hose connections to the pump were tight before I filled it with water because I knew that was a common problem with Chapins but water still poured out the bottom when I turned on the unit.

Imagine some unknowing user who does not pre test the sprayer and gets chemicals all over theselves.


----------



## SC Grass Loon (Jun 7, 2019)

Thanks for the heads up @Liledgy !


----------



## nofearengineer (Sep 22, 2019)

Went to all three Wal-Marts in my home town, nada. While looking around today, Wal-Mart website said it was in stock at a nearby town's store. So I took that way home (I commute), and it wasn't in stock. Booooooo.


----------



## DuncanMcDonuts (May 5, 2019)

krusej23 said:


> I bought mine and was testing it out tonight. I put a teejet nozzle on it that I've used with my fieldking manual backpack sprayer. It has a little kick to it when it kicks on and I ran 1 gallon of water through it in 3 minutes. Is that normal to have that much kick and pressure? I put a video below to show the kick and pressure. This is my first battery powered sprayer which I have needed for my 12k yard.


I get recoil when I use my Ryobi battery sprayer. It outputs at 60 psi whereas these Chapins are 40 psi. If I spot spray, I spray at the base of the weed closest to me and let the recoil cover the rest.


----------



## ScottW (Sep 16, 2019)

A Walmart near my office had two in stock and I've been waffling on the idea, but ultimately I think I'll pass because I'm seeing too many reports of leaky pumps. Seems like this was not Chapin's best effort.

OTOH, my Chapin 61900 manual sprayer has worked great for 5+ years, no leaks and the CF valve makes it nearly idiot proof to lay down even applications. Working the pump lever should not add undue strain to the shoulder straps as long as you've got the waist strap high enough on your pelvis and cinched down tight enough so it bears the vast majority of the weight.


----------



## nofearengineer (Sep 22, 2019)

Since I can't find one, and because I already have a ton of Ryobi One+ 18V tools and batteries, I'm probably just going to buy one of theirs from the Big Orange Box.


----------



## mattw10517 (Oct 22, 2017)

I've debated for the last couple of hours whether or not to buy this. I don't mind pumping but I want something that speeds up my spraying. Any thoughts on how long it would take to spray 5,000 sq ft with this versus a manual pump sprayer?


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

Same walking speed, just no pumping.


----------



## Fusion2002 (Jul 30, 2018)

thanks for posting this. I got one over the weekend. seems like a really nice sprayer!


----------



## BobRoss (Jul 3, 2019)

I picked one up this weekend. Probably won't use it until next spring since it is getting cold here anyway. Maybe just to test it with water to see if it is defective. Do these self drain fairly well or is there issues with them freezing?

Thanks for the heads up on this! It was right next to the same sprayer, but hand pump and was only $6 more.


----------

